# Best year for the Duramax?



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Well, my diesel itch is coming back... my '03 is starting to show her age, and I'm thinking about going to a DMAX... 

Question is... what is the best year/generation for the Duramax? Both in terms of less issues and MPG (before all the emissions "stuff" was added to them)?

Thanks- convince me to stick with GM and not jump ship to Ford!

Thanks guys!

Matt


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

2007!!! Classic! LBZ!! Completely stock I got 23.5 MPG on the highway on a 2.5 hour trip one way going 63mph. I've never been able to do it again tho. Now, with the leveling kit and bigger tires and the toolbox etc I average about 19mpg highway going 70mph


----------



## SawHoss (Feb 18, 2009)

Try to find an 06 or 07 classic (lbz w/ the 6 speed) Bone stock over 20mph on the highway.Plenty of power to spare. 360hp 650ftlbs. Good Luck. If I drove a F-rd, I'd probably break out in a Rash.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Well... the search begins... I'm just not that impressed with new trucks right now, don't want the emissions stuff, but want the MPG and power of the mighty Dmax!


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Is there a good place online to find LBZ's?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

mkwl;1023791 said:


> Is there a good place online to find LBZ's?


Yeah the 06 model year was good, I think that was before they did the whole low sulfur crap and the dpf. And they have plenty of power, I test drove a reg cab 2500HD back in 06 with the Dmax/Allison combo. I would be willing to bet they will be fairly easy to find once people start trading them in for the '11 model year Dmax trucks. So just wait till summer/early fall and that would probably be an ideal time.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Id say 03 to 07s. Each series has its pros and cons. LB7s had injector problems (mine are still original after 6 years/ 110k miles and 5200 hours on the motor). LLYs had the itroduction of cats and egr valves which fail and he LBZs obviously had them too. All diesels will have something go wrong on them at some point in time, especially ones with egr valves and newer ones. I had a 07 LBZ for a year and the 6 speed was sweet. Id say find something in your price range that has been taken care of and go with it. You shoulda bought mine in 07 when I was lookin to sell it. Ill be replacing it in about a year.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

I guess I was saying any of them are good. Just read the title, If I had to pick one year id go with a 07 LBZ just cuz its newer and no DPF.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Dont be afraid of 04.5-05's. I've had 2 LLY's and love them. LBZ's are a little better with having the 6 speed and a few more ponies, but local driving sacrifices a few MPG's for the added power. You make up for it on the road with the 6th gear though. All in all I'd say they average out about the same. The turbo mouthpiece on the LBZ's breathes a little better too, but something that can be done to the LLY cost effictively if you wanted to. I've wanted to, but never have. As for EGR's and cat's on the 04.5-07's, that's easily taken care of with an EGR blocker plate ($15) and removing the cat. You just have to tune out the EGR, which most tuners these days do.

If you can afford to, may as well stay away from an LB7. I love my LB7's, but newer is better and why deal with eventually having to change injectors if you don't have to


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Diesels manufactured 12/06 and earlier will have less emission controls on them.
LBZ is the motor I would look for.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

LBZ's were made what years?

What kind of MPG differences between the 5 speed and 6 speed?


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

LBZ's are in some 06's and classic 07's i believe. It's true about the EGR crap, I had to replace the EGR motor earlier this winter which sucked- and is now why it's getting straight piped and blocked in a few weeks! I love mine that's about all i can say


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

cubanb343;1024023 said:


> LBZ's are in some 06's and classic 07's i believe. It's true about the EGR crap, I had to replace the EGR motor earlier this winter which sucked- and is now why it's getting straight piped and blocked in a few weeks! I love mine that's about all i can say


All 06's have the lbz. Just some of the early 06's had the lbz motor with lly tuning. The lly tuning just gives it less power stock.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

I have an LLY and haven't had a problem what so ever with it. I've done the EGR blocker plate,LBZ turbo mouthpiece and am going to do the PCV reroute. The 6 speed would be nice at times it's not a big deal. I can add the tap shift to my 04 for $500 if I wanted to also. Either way LLY or LBZ you'll be happy with.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

If you want to get technical about it, an LMM is nearly identical to an LBZ too- except it has emissions extras


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

2011's have a 6000 lb GFAWR (supposedly) good if you're considering a plow. 
Sure to have cranked the Hp and Tq again too... Fuel economy.. schmuel economy it's a truck.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Mr.Markus;1024071 said:


> Fuel economy.. schmuel economy it's a truck.


It sounds like the 2011+ trucks will be halfway decent on fuel going by a few reports that I've read online.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys- I think I'm after a '06 or early '07 as I'd like some warranty as well as the 6 speed.

What are your thoughts on this truck? What would be a fair offer on it? Would its aftermarket mods void the warranty? What is the Dmax warranty?

http://buffalo.craigslist.org/cto/1597973974.html

Sorry for all the questions!

Thanks!


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Looks like a alright truck, id try to get him down 2 to 3 thousand though. You will most likely have no warranty with them mods. Dmax warranty is 5yr 100k on the 06's and the 07models have 5yr 100k on the whole drivetrain.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey, that looks like my truck!!


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

An '03 would be one to avoid though, right?


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

not to steal the show but how were the 05s


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

I'd be a little leery of that truck with him stacking programmers like that. Who knows how that tranny has been treated. Theoretically yes your warranty would be voided but depending on how well your dealer gets along with you they may not have a problem with it. Get a VIN and have them run a VIN check over at dieselplace.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Lbz....06-07 classic! Can be hard to find and will probably be pricey but is worth it! Try to find one that hasn't been played with as far as programmers...you never know how it was treated!


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

The emissions is not the nightmare everyone likes to jump up & down about. My 08 lmm 3500 has been awesome! Pollution control is here to stay folks, like it or not. Before long state inspection will be checking on disconnected systems.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

lawn king;1025066 said:


> The emissions is not the nightmare everyone likes to jump up & down about. My 08 lmm 3500 has been awesome! Pollution control is here to stay folks, like it or not. Before long state inspection will be checking on disconnected systems.


Agreed 100%. I have an '08 LMM... zero issues. I'll be trading it in this summer for the new 2011... I think that will be the best Duramax yet... 

397hp and 765 ft.lbs. of torque.


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

I have a 2005 lly. I was looking for a 6.0 and I found this duramax and thought why not get the extra milage. I got it for what gassers with the same milage were going for. I have the EGR blocker plate, LBZ mouthpiece, Leveling kit, EFI live tune, 4 inch duals, and all amsoil fluids. Getting ready to do the transfer case pump rub fix for preventive maintence. I got mine from a guy in the army and his wife drove it most of the time. Just be careful and look over the truck really good before you get it. It took me 8 months to find a decent truck for a good price. Good luck and dont be scared about switching to a diesel.


----------

